# Ms Range Feeder Chair



## -Nasenmann- (17. Januar 2017)

Moin Leute.Nach langem Überlegen bin ich nun auf den Stuhl vom Schlögl gestoßen(baugleiche Modelle gibt's von Korum und Matrix).Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Teilen? Wie siehts mit Stabilität aus? Wie ist die Verarbeitung? Habe auf jeden Fall vor mir noch n Fußpodest dafür zu bauen(habe im Netz nichts gefunden)
Danke schonmal für die Antworten! Tight Lines!


----------



## -Nasenmann- (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

Zur Erläuterung


----------



## DerBreuberger (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

Hallo,





-Nasenmann- schrieb:


> ....Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Teilen? Wie siehts mit Stabilität aus? ...


Zu diesem Thema kann ich Dir meine Einschätzungen vom Browning Feeder Stuhl von 11/2016 nachreichen. Viel Spaß!

[*Ziel*] Es war mein Ziel, durch den Kauf eines Feederstuhls auf eine Sitzkiepe verzichten zu können, dennoch deren Vorteile zu bekommen. Nach ausgiebiger Recherche habe ich mich für das Modell von Browning (#8018 001) entschieden.

[*Handling*] Der Stuhl ist mit 6,2kg leicht, mit einem Stofffutteral gut geschützt und nimmt im Auto nicht viel Platz weg. 

[*Flexibilität*] Er ist schnell aufzubauen und an die vier D25mm Beine kann ich alle meine Anbauteile verwenden. Das sind in erster Linie: eine Feederbox, eine Feederarm, eine Ablage (Tisch), eine dritte Hand, ein Schirmhalter und ein Futtereimer. Halt alles das, was man zum Feedern glaubt brauchen zu müssen.

[*Stabilität*] Ja, hier scheiden sich die Geister. Ich bringe 120kg auf die Waage. Damit der Stuhl in der eingestellten Höhe bleibt, müssen die Arretierungsschrauben richtig fest angezogen werden. Dennoch kam es vor, dass sich der hintere Teil der Sitzfläche, während einer 5 Stundenfeedersession, ca. 1-2cm nach unten bewegte. Bei geringerem Körbergewicht tritt dies vermutlich nicht auf. Und wenn man beim Auswerfen oder Drill aufsteht, vermutlich auch nicht.

[*Wasserwaage*] Auf dem Rahmen ist eine Wasserwaage fest verbaut, welche das seitliche Niveau anzeigt. Aus meiner Sicht nicht ausreichend. Ich habe mir zusätzlich noch eine kleine Doppelwasserwaage gekauft, welche mir auch die Neigung der Sitzfläche nach Hinten verdeutlicht. Nur so ist es halbwegs gewährleistet, dass der Stuhl gerade steht und damit Kleinteile nicht gleich von der Ablage (Tisch) rollen und runterfallen.

[*Rückenlehne*] Sicherlich eine Stärke des Stuhles. Auch und gerade gegenüber Sitzkiepen, welche Standardmäßig oft gar keine Rückenlehne haben. Diese Rückenlehne ist sehr stabil und in vielen Stufen zu arretieren. Somit wird der Rücken, auch bei einer längeren Session, unterstützt und bietet so einen guten Sitzkomfort.

[*Staufach*] Unterhalb der Sitzfläche befindet sich ein flaches Staufach, welches ich nicht nutze. Ich verwende eine Zubehörtasche, welche ich bei allen Angelarten mit mir führe, nicht nur beim Feedern.

[*Feederarm*] Hier gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten der Befestigung. 
Wenn man den Stuhl ohne Fußablage verwendet kann man den Feederarm an einem der Stuhlbeine befestigt. Dabei tritt das Problem auf, dass sich die Körperbewegungen direkt auf dem Feederarm, somit auf die Rute bis hin zur Rutenspitze übertragt. Selbst dann, wenn ich ganz still auf dem Stuhl saß, wackelt die Rutenspitze. Dieser Effekt ist nur dann sehr störend, wenn ich mit meiner Ultra Light oder Light Feederrute (40-60g WG) fischte. Bei Korbgewichten > 80g, ist die Schnur so sehr gespannt, dass sich die Körperbewegungen nicht so störend auf die Rutenspitze übertragen. 

[*Fußablage*] Ich habe mir zum Stuhl die universelle Fußablage (#8002 101) gekauft. Damit kann ich nicht nur näher am Wasser sitzen, sondern den Feederarm an einem der zwei Beine der Fußablage befestigen. Damit geht die Beeinflussung der Körperbewegungen auf die Rutenspitze, auch bei ganz leichten Ruten, gegen Null. 
Achtung: Die Universelle Fußablage gehört nicht zum Lieferumfang des Stuhls sondern muß dazu gekauft werden. Ich erwähne es aber ausdrücklich, weil die Fußablage den Stuhl in seinem Einsatzgebiet sehr erweitert.

[*Steinpackung*] Am Rhein ist es üblich, seine Sitzkiepe auf die Steinpackung stellen zu müssen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass dafür der Stuhl ohne Fußablage nicht geeignet ist. Die mechanischen Belastungen durch den steinigen, felsigen Untergrund sind so groß. 

Bei jedem anderen Untergrund steht der Stuhl sehr gut. Man muss halt bedenken, dass eine Sitzkiepe meist noch eine untere Verstrebung hat, welche die vier Füße gegenseitig stabilisiert. Diese Funktion übernimmt hier die Fußablage sehr zufriedenstellend.

[*Preis*] Mit ca. 150,-€ kostet der Stuhl etwa ein Drittel einer Sitzkiepe. Mit der Fußablage für ca. 90,-€ zusammen, kommt man auf ca. 60-80 % einer durchschnittlichen Kiepe. Es muss nun jetzt Jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er die Vorteile nutzen und mit den Nachteilen leben kann.

[*Fazit*] Das Feedern mit dem Stuhl, der Fußablage und dem Feederarm macht richtig Spaß. Für mich ist der Stuhl sehr gut geeignet.

[*neue Version ab 2017*] Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Fa. Browning in der Vergangenheit zu ähnlichen Erfahrungen gekommen ist. Aus diesem Grund bietet sie ab dem Katalog 2017 einen weiteren Stuhl, den „King Feeder Stuhl“ (#8002 001) an. Er ist nochmals stabiler, mit 11,3kg deutlich schwerer und auch teurer. Wer sehr regelmäßig auf felsigen Untergrund feedern und sich keine Sitzkiepe kaufen will, für den ist der stabilere Stuhl vielleicht die bessere Wahl. Übrigens: Die Universelle Fußablage passt an beide Stühle.

Petri Heil.


----------



## Matrix85 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

Sehr ausführlich und gut beschrieben @DerBreuberger. 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall Probe sitzen bevor ich mich entscheiden würde.


----------



## Volker64 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

Hallo,

ich benutze schon seit fünf Jahren den Feederstuhl von Korum in der DeLuxe-Ausführung. 

Für mich ein sehr guter Stuhl. Fast alle Anbauteile von Korum und vorallen Preston passen an diesen Stuhl. Es gibt sogar einen Trolley mit dem Du den Stuhl als Transportmöglichkeit nutzen kannst. Nutze ich selber funktioniert gut. 

Dieser Stuhlist ist meines Wissens der erste Feederstuhl auf dem Markt gewesen.

gruß Volker


----------



## jobo61 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

Hallo ,ich habe ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine Plattform von Herrn Dauth bauen lassen. Mit dieser Lösung bin ich total zufrieden da ich sie genau auf meine Bedürfnisse zu schneiden lassen konnte.  
Sie hat sich im Fließwasser, sowie im Stillwasser bestens bewährt und durch die austauschbaren Auerboxen ist schnell umgerüstet, leider habe kein Bild vom Fließwasserfischen. |wavey:


----------



## ulli1958m (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Hallo ,ich habe ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine Plattform von Herrn Dauth bauen lassen. Mit dieser Lösung bin ich total zufrieden da ich sie genau auf meine Bedürfnisse zu schneiden lassen konnte.
> Sie hat sich im Fließwasser, sowie im Stillwasser bestens bewährt und durch die austauschbaren Auerboxen ist schnell umgerüstet, leider habe kein Bild vom Fließwasserfischen. |wavey:


Jau...der baut stabile Sachen....die würd mein Gewicht auch halten :m

Darf man nach dem Preis fragen?

Ps: Ich glaub der TE sucht was mit Rückenlehne oder?

#h


----------



## BTSaarland (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

Liebe Angelfreunde und Angelfreundinnen,

die Ausführungen von Browning können wir natürlich nur empfehlen. Das die "Stühlen" viele Vorteile auf sich vereinen liegt auf der Hand. Insbesondere wenn man es einfach halten möchte. 
Um sich das ganze mal anzusehen haben wir zwei Links von einem besonders guten Online-Store beigefügt. 

Feeder Stuhl
http://www.baitstore.de/Sitzkiepen-...Feeder-Chair-Feedersitz-D25-Tasche::2212.html
Rotor Chair
http://www.baitstore.de/Sitzkiepen-und-Feedersitze/Browning-Roto-Chair-Feedersitz-D25::2462.html

Natürlich könnt Ihr auch mal bei Eurem Zebco Dealer in der Nähe vorbei schauen. Den findet ihr über diesen Link 
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/haendlersuche/

Wer natürlich ganz exclusiv sein möchte kann sich auch bei unserem Freund Helmut Daut persönlich Informieren. 
Den Kontakt findet Ihr hier
https://www.daut-plattform.de/

Wir hoffen natürlich das Ihr für Euch die beste Lösung findet. Wer noch Beratungsbedarf hat ist natürlich eingeladen sich bei uns zu melden. 

Petri Heil


----------



## jobo61 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

Hallo nochmal, wenn ich es noch richtig weiß kostet das Grundmodel ca180€. Dann ist es halt wie beim Autokauf, die Extras machens.
Was gut ist , es passen Riveteile. Ich nutze für kurze Ansitze nur das Kissen, und wenn's länger wird hab ich den Großen Sitz mit Rückenlehne, das ist mit wenigen Griffen getauscht.
Ich möchte das Teil nichtmehr missen.#h


----------



## -Nasenmann- (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

Danke erstmal für eure mühen.Was wären denn "Extras" die man an so einem Sitz haben kann?


----------



## -Nasenmann- (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

Die ganzen Anbauteile für ne Kiepe hab ich schon Zuhause liegen(Box,arm...etc)


----------



## BTSaarland (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

Hallo -Nasenmann- extras sind z.B. ein eigens für Dich angefertigtes Wannensystem. Wir haben sogar schonmal von einem Transportsystem für diesen SpiderBoy gehört. Darüber hinaus gibt es immer wieder im persönlichen Austausch mit Helmut Ideen und Einfälle die aus den Bedürfnissen und Wünschen des Kunden entstehen. Bei Ihm ist einfach vieles möglich. 
Wir wünschen viel spaß und erfolg bei DER QUAL DER WAHL  

Weitere Nachfragen sind natürlich hier im Forum auch kein Problem (y)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

Ich bin auch gerade bei diesem Thema und habe mir viele englische Medien zur Brust genommen im Zusammenhang mit Korum, wie Preston und auch anderen Modellen.

Ohne Fußpodest wird jeder Stuhl zur Farce, da die abgelegte Rute auf dem Feederarm wackeln wird, egal was du machst. Das Mag auf große Fische, wie Posenfische egal sein. Wenn du aber sensibel Feedern willst, stößt du an deine Grenzen.

Ich habe viele Foren dazu durchgewühlt und das Fazit war immer das die Stühle von der Konstruktion, als auch von Natur aus zu wackelig sind. Tendenz war immer starke/statische Kiepe oder eben ein Fußpodest dazu.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

Eine preiswertere, aber dafür wackelfreie Alternative ist es, einen vorhandenen Stuhl zu nutzen und daneben einen Spieß mit dem Ø 25 mm in den Boden zu stecken, oder halt ein Dreiben zu nutzen.


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

So mache ich das auch. Brauch dann auch nicht soviel zu schleppen....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*



Andal schrieb:


> Eine preiswertere, aber dafür wackelfreie Alternative ist es, einen vorhandenen Stuhl zu nutzen und daneben einen Spieß mit dem Ø 25 mm in den Boden zu stecken, oder halt ein Dreiben zu nutzen.



Geht, aber einen Tisch an der Seite wie Futterwanne macht auch Spaß. Alternativ Bivy-Table. Über Banksticks als Ablage geht aber nichts, am stabilsten.

Die Ruck-Zuck Kiepe von MS-Range scheint aber auch etwas herzugeben, weil transportabel und clever durchdacht. (Als Radfahrer geht keine Monsterkiepe, ich muss etwas kompaktes, praktisches nutzen, daher wird die Wahl wahrscheinlich bei mir auf das Teil mit Podest fallen)


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

Den Zwiespalt zwischen leicht/gut transportabel und solide habe ich auch laufend und auch keine endgültige Lösung parat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*



Andal schrieb:


> Den Zwiespalt zwischen leicht/gut transportabel und solide habe ich auch laufend und auch keine endgültige Lösung parat.



Genau das macht mich auch fertig. Ich dachte erst an einen Feeder-Chair, sehe aber keinen Sinn darin, einfach weil ohne Fußpodest schwingungen auf die Spitze übertragen werden, was bei leichtem Fischen Unsinn ist. Dazu habe ich einen tollen Stuhl und Bankstick ist für mich Ausreichend, erfüllt den selben Zweck.

Leider kann ich an diese Stuhl aber keine Anbauteile montieren, zumindest aber links einen belastbaren Side-Tray. Bivy-Table ist erstmal eine Lösung, da ich aber verdammt viel am Angeln bin wäre ein wenig praktikabler Komfort wünschenswert.

Eine Sitzkiepe ohne Auto kommt nicht in Frage, die Schlögel-Kiepe scheint aber alle Anforderungen die ich habe zu erfüllen. Sie ist definitiv transportabel mit Fahrrad, sie hat die Aufnahmen und Podest,das unten eingeklappt werden kann und bleibt somit kompakt, aber:

Keine Rückenlehne. #q


----------



## Nuesse (5. März 2018)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

Benutzt jemand die Rucki-Zucki Kiepe vom Schlögel und kann mal berichten wie sie sich so macht,ich hab leider wieder einen leichten Bauchansatz da fällt das bücken schwer .So ein Tisch an der Seite würde das Angeln ungemein erleichtern.
Ich bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich mir Schuhe mit Klettverschluss kaufe ,die bückerei geht mit aufn Senkel |supergri


----------



## -Nasenmann- (8. März 2018)

*AW: Ms Range Feeder Chair*

Nach Probesitzen, Qualitätscheck und Kosten-Nutzen-Berechnung bin ich doch beim Feederchair von MS hängen geblieben.ist ein top Teil! Auch für gewichtigere Menschen zu empfehlen! Einziges Manko ist das man beim feedern definitiv ein Fußteil braucht weil die vorderen Beine des Stuhls etwas instabil sind wenn z.b. ein Feederarm oder eine Schüssel montiert wird.Nutze den Stuhl auch beim Aal angeln und sogar ein Mal am Meer,noch nie Probleme gehabt.Man sollte sich nur im klaren darüber sein das der Stuhl ein Recht großes Packmaß hat.


----------

